# Lavabox m dna75



## Mahir (23/7/17)

Anyone buy this mod and want to share their thoughts?


----------



## CeeJay (23/7/17)

I'm also interested, been watching alot of reviews. I want this with something like the SMM for going out. RDA‘s aren't very practical all the time. This mod also seems quite compact.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

